
Marshall Cavendish Microcomputer Catalogue (1983) [pdf] - glxxyz
http://www.galax.xyz/DOWNLOAD/MICROCAT.PDF
======
rbanffy
Love it. For someone who isn't familiar with computers sold in the UK in that
period, this is a treat. Thank you for posting.

~~~
glxxyz
You're welcome! I found it in a second-hand bookshop a few years ago and
bought it for novelty value. It's a pretty good summary of the wealth of
hardware and software options available at the time. Someday if I have access
to a better scanner I'll upload a higher quality scan.

